# Anyone driving to rhodes?



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi 
We are currently living in Rhodes and are wondering if anyone is driving here with spare room in there van ? we have a medium size fridge freezer and a double bed frame that we want to bring over.
We drove here in august but couldn't fit them in the van ! I've looked into having it shipped over but thought I'd try on here first !!!

Thanks
Mark and Christine


----------

